# CKS Shout Out



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I just wanted to publicly thank CKS for helping me out this weekend. You guys saved the weekend for me. It's going above and beyond that makes CKS the best shop out there.


----------



## kuuskv (Nov 28, 2008)

CKS always has been, and will always continue to be, the best!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Cheers to that!


----------

